# Canned Rice



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Found a good sale on some rice, so I canned some. Nice ta have fer a short term problem. Already cooked so all ya gotta do is warm it up.

I do mine in pint jars.

Fer each pint:

135 grams a long grain white rice
pinch a salt
water 

add the rice ta the jar, add in some water an stir the rice round real well. Then add water till ya got a 3/4 er so inch a headspace.

I process mine at 10 pounds a pressure fer 40 minutes. At the end a the processin time, turn off the heat an let the canner sit till it cools off.

This amount a rice will expand an fill the jar ta 1/2 inch head space. Bout perfect.

Now label it an put er on the shelf. Ya got a good food source fer a short term problem er ifin ya got some extra folk showin up fer dinner.

Ya can warm it up in a pan a water, just take the lid off, er ya can micro it fer bout 3 minutes in the cannin jar.

Processed at 10 pounds a pressure fer 14 minutes.

Disclaimer: before sombody starts this up on here to, this ain't approved by the food gods. Ifin ya choose ta do this it be at yer own risk. Personally I got no problem with doin it, but it'll all be upta yall. I heard a report on the radio this past week an the goobernuts er trashin cannin food at home. So be aware be another thin we do they don't like an wanna take away.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I canned some a while back just to show the DD's it could be done. I used leftover cooked rice though and it came out pretty good. It would work out well for a fast meal.

The next time I want to win a bet with the daughters, I'll use your way and see what they think. I'm trying to get them to start thinking "Outside the Box" with food storage and I think that they are starting to catch on.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I love to read your canning posts, coot! So many things that used to be commonly canned and were in the manuals have disappeared! I compiled a bunch of the ones I use (and my manuals only go back to the 60s) that have disappeared from the new Blue Book to give to an experienced canner and it came to 29 pages!!! BTW, spanish rice was in there, also spanish noodles, ham, sausage patties, hard cheese, milk, bacon (two ways, one crispy, one not), along with meatloaf, taco meat, sloppy joes, and chili beans! Even directions on canning lard! Too many of the 'new' books on canning specialize in pickles and jelly. Heck, just about anything you can BUY canned can be replicated at home. If so many things cant be canned safely how do the food companies bend the laws of food canning to do it, then? As long as things are kept scrupulously clean, and my pressure gauge is accurate, I defy the food canning gods and go ahead and keep canning those things!

Besides, the conspiracy buff side of me thinks that 'they' want home canners discredited so 'they' can control the food supply...politicians have done it before, and it works so very well to control an unruly poplace...


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I agree kappydell... I sure would like to know how to can hard cheese if you could pass that on! Never thought about rice 'Ol Coot but Minute Rice has a heat and serve rice so I'm sure you are right... You mentioned 2 different processing times, 14min and 40 min... may I ask witch it is???
Thanks


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My bad, it be 14 minutes. The 40 minutes be fer the eggs. What happens when ya make two post real close tagether.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Found a good sale on some rice, so I canned some. Nice ta have fer a short term problem. Already cooked so all ya gotta do is warm it up.
> 
> I do mine in pint jars.
> 
> ...


Changed it ta the right cannin time. Won't let me do it on that there original one fer some reason.


----------

